# TiVo Stream won't power up?



## wildhog (Jan 4, 2012)

I bought a used TiVo Stream but when I plug it in nothing happens. Are lights supposed to turn on or anything?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It has a pretty loud fan you should be able to hear. You should also see lights on the ethernet port. I don't think it has any other lights on it.

If it doesn't work I'd try getting another power supply and see if that fixes it. Those things are flaky.


----------



## wildhog (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't hear any fan when I plug it in. The power supply is working because I tested it. I tried some other power supplies but still got nothing. The previous owner had not deactivated from his account. Something should light up though once it's plugged in?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The two lights on the Ethernet port should blink I'm pretty sure. Also the fan was always really loud in the one I had so if you can't hear that then it's probably not working.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

wildhog said:


> I don't hear any fan when I plug it in. The power supply is working because I tested it. I tried some other power supplies but still got nothing. The previous owner had not deactivated from his account. Something should light up though once it's plugged in?


The fan won't necessarily come on if it's in a cool space. Mine is near the bedroom window and I only hear it on the hottest of days. Besides the Ethernet port lights there should be a bright white led to the left of the Ethernet port.


----------

